# Raft w/ oar frame rental



## dan_d (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm looking to rent a raft w/ oar frame for a day trip between pumphouse and state bridge. Can anyone recommend places to rent a boat in summit county or near the river. :?: 

Thanks for the help


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I've heard BOC in Boulder.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I think Alpenglow in Golden rents them also. 303-277-0133


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

whitewater llc in glenwood does....but thats about all i know


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

i know rancho del rio does rent some stuff. kayaks,ik's ect. They might do rafts too. they are right there on river for that run. might be worth a call/email.

http://www.ranchodelrio.com/ranchoservices.htm


----------

